# What's your favorite part of Handel's Chandos Anthems?



## Rocco

Do any of you have a favorite part of Handel's Chandos Anthems?

I'm listening through for the first time and two parts that are exceptionally wonderful are:

*One thing have I desired of the Lord* and *Let God arise

*How about you all? I'm sure I will find a ton of new favorites as this is only my first time through.


----------



## SixFootScowl

"The Lord is my Light and Salvation" and "One Thing I have Desired of the Lord" both from Anthem #10.

Also these from Handel's Chapel Royal, "My mouth shall speak the praise of the Lord" (bass, alto, chorus) and "As pants the hart for cooling streams."


----------



## Bas

"Thou art gone up" now that I'm listening again is also really beautiful!


----------



## Manxfeeder

My favorite part is O Worship the Lord in the Beauty of Holiness, a lovely duet.


----------



## Rocco

It's such a wonderful work, glad to see a few others are enjoying it! I feel that it's one work by Handel that is really underrated.


----------



## Tristan

"Let Thy Hand be Strengthened", HWV 259

This has always been my favorite of Handel's anthems. I remember hearing it as a very young child at my grandmother's house and later not being able to figure out what it was (probably no older than 5 the first time I heard it). It was years later when I finally discovered it and realized why I liked it so much.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Whoops, double post, see next post.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Forgot to add this one,
The Lord is My Strength and My Shield. (Anthem 10)

Really, Anthem 10 is my favorite of them all. That said, here is a curious package of Anthem 10 with Israel in Egypt:


----------

